# شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

كان في واحد جيكر بمعنه الكلمه عايز يتزوج فراح واتقدم لوحده فقال لابوها :انا يا عمي بلا فخر عملت نفسي بنفسي. فقاله الأب : ما انا برده بقول استحاله تكون دى خلقه ربنا

مرة واحد بيحلم كل يوم بلعبة كرة قدم للكتاكيت ، راح للدكتور فقاله اعطيك حقنة ومش راح تحلم كمان دور، فجاوبه المريض: خليها لبكرة يادكتور علشان الليلة النهائى

:08:واحد بيقول لصاحبه انا شفت اختك امبارح ماشية مع سمير الكهرائى   
قاله هو سمير بيفهم فى الكهربا

واحد بخيل راح يزور ابوه في المستشفى.. لما وصل عالباب شاف كلمة ادفع.. قال نيجي بعدين نزوره


في شي إلو جناحين وما بيطير وإلو عينين وما بيشوف وإلو إجرين وما بيمشي ما هو؟ عصفور ميت 

غبي راح يترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية دخل على ضابط بوزارة الداخلية. فقال له الضابط: انت مجنون يابنى؟ فأجاب الغبي :هو شرط يعني؟


بمناسبة عيد الام المبارك اهنئكم برمضان جعله الله زواجا سعيدا وامطار خير وبركة, وكل عام وانتم بخير. المرسل: محشش منزل اعلان طلب وظيفة. 







فيه واحد سمين راح للدكتور يريد ان ينقص من وزنه فقال له الدكتور ان ياكل واحد سندوتش الصباح وواحد الظهر وواحد فى الليل فقط خرج السمين وبينما هو فى النزول من الدرج فكر بشى ورجع يسال الدكتور فقال للدكتور متى اكل السندوتش قبل الاكل او بعد الاكل 


صاحت الأم في ابنها الصغير: لماذا تأخرت؟ ألم أقل لك أرجع من البقالة بسرعة ؟ فقال الابن: نعم يا ماما .. ولكن لم تقولي لي أن أذهب بسرعة


ذهب أحد الأشخاص لزيارة صديقه، وعندما ضرب الجرس خرج له إبنه الصغير فقال له: كيفك يا حبيبي .. أبوك موجود؟ قال الولد: نعم موجود. فقال له: طيب تعرف أسمي؟ فذهب الولد إلى أبيه بسرعة وقال له: بابا فيه واحد عند الباب مش عارف اسمه

لأستاذ بسأل التلميذ: اذكر لي ثلاث حيوانات تعطينا الحليب التلميذ: ثلاثة بقرات

اثنين في السجن محكوم عليهم اعدام .. واحد منهم حسود جدا .. في يوم الاعدام يسألوا الاول عن امنيته الاخيرة .. قال : اشوف امي . سألوا الحسود عن امنيته الاخيرة .. قال : صاحبي ميشفش امه 


أخذ رجل يمازح زوجته فقال لها هل ستتزوجين بعد موتي؟ فقالت نعم، وهل سيسكن معك في بيتي؟ قالت نعم فقال إذن سيلبس كل ملابسي فقالت لا فسألها لماذا؟ فقالت لأنه أطول منك. 


واحد بيستحمى من غير مية...شافته امّه وسألته...ليه يابنى بتستحمى من غير مية...قلها : عشان انا بستعمل شامبو للشعر الجاف...!!! 

مرة واحد راح عالجامعة للدراسة، شاف بنت حلوة بتقرا بكتاب فحب يهزر معاها وقلها:  بتقري ايه يا حلوة؟ فجاوبتو بنعومة: انا بقرة عربي. فجاوبها: وانا تور رياضيات 

 
سأل القاضي اللص: كم عمرك؟ فأجاب اللص: 30 سنة. فسأله القاضي مستغرباً: و لكنك قلت هذا قبل سنتين فأجاب اللص: نعم يا سيدي فالرجل لا يغير كلامه مهما حدث

قالت الأم لابنها أن يدق بعض المسامير بالمطرقة:احذر يا بني المطرقة لا تجرح يديك... قال الابن مطمئنا أمه: متخافيش يا أمى،  أختى هي الى حتمسك المسمار. 


واحد حماته كانت بحادث سيارات فظيع، بيسأل الدكتور عن حالتها فجاوبه الدكتور: هناك خبر حلو وخبر وحش . أولاً حماتك توفت. فسأله الرجل: طيب  قوللي الخبر الوحش؟


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

كول يا مان بس مفيش تاني


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

مان يا كيرو مرة واحدة
ماشى حعيهالك المرادى 
وميرسى على مشاركتك


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*




> واحد حماته كانت بحادث سيارات فظيع، بيسأل الدكتور عن حالتها فجاوبه الدكتور: هناك خبر حلو وخبر وحش . أولاً حماتك توفت. فسأله الرجل: طيب قوللي الخبر الوحش؟


*حلوه يا جيلان*
*ودى اجملهم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## vetaa (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

حلوووووووووووووين ذيك يا جيلان
يا بنوتة يا قمر اهوة اثبت انك بنوتة
وياريت من دة على طوووووووووووول

بيتر
اشمعنى اللى عجبتك النكتة دى
خير يا باشا:t33:


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ميرسى يا بيتر على مرورك
وميرسى يا فيتا يا عسل على كلامك الحلو


----------



## gift (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ميرسي ليكي حلوين اوي


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

جمال يا جيجى كلهم تحفه بس 

أخذ رجل يمازح زوجته فقال لها هل ستتزوجين بعد موتي؟ فقالت نعم، وهل سيسكن معك في بيتي؟ قالت نعم فقال إذن سيلبس كل ملابسي فقالت لا فسألها لماذا؟ فقالت لأنه أطول منك.

عجبتنى اوى هى ياعينى محضرو ومستنيه 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد نكت جامدة
ميرسي الك​


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ميرسى يا جيفت على مرورك 
وربنا يخليكى يا فيبى على مرورك الحلو 
وميرسى ليك يا جينتل


----------



## muheb (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

مش بطالين  
هههههههههههههههههه 
مرسي


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

*اية الحلوة دىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*
:big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

هههههههههههههه  بئى كدى يا muhed  مش بطالين
ماشى 
نردهالك قريب
ميرسى ليك انت وانبا ونس  عالمرور


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

قالت الأم لابنها أن يدق بعض المسامير بالمطرقة:احذر يا بني المطرقة لا تجرح يديك... قال الابن مطمئنا أمه: متخافيش يا أمى، أختى هي الى حتمسك المسمار. 

حلوه  وواقعيه  .. وبتحصلى كتير .. بس انا اللى بكون  المسمار


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا دراكول
وانا المطرقة


----------



## christin (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

:t11:
*حلوين اوي
مير سي ياقمر*


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ميرسى يا عسل عالمرور
:smil12:


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ميرسى يا استيفان عالمرور
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

_*   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                                        نكت جامدة أوووووووى 
                                               شكرااااااا*_


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

*ياجماعه ممكن اقولكم فزروه بس ياريت حد يجاوبني *
*ايه الفرق بين الخوخ والكمثري*​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نكت جامدة أوووووووى
> شكرااااااا*_



شكرا يا عسل عالمرور


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*



mero_engel قال:


> *ياجماعه ممكن اقولكم فزروه بس ياريت حد يجاوبني *
> 
> 
> *ايه الفرق بين الخوخ والكمثري*​


 
*ايه يابنتى ده*
*دى سهلة جدا *
*بس انا طبعا بتاعة الحاجات الصعبة عشن كدى محلتهاش لحسن تفتكرنى مش عرفاها ولا حاجة لا*
*ميرسى عالمرور والحيرة بس انا بجد مش عرفة*


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

*خلاص محدش عارف حل الفزوره الفرق بين الخوخ والكثري *
*ها يا جيلان فكري شويه:yaka:*​


----------



## kajo (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

جاااااااااااامد جدا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد جامدين جدا جدا يا جيلان

ربنا يباركك

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

*سنك يو    لكل الى دخل 
ميرو العسل
كاجو     اللاسع
يوحنا   بتاع حزب الرجالة
وروكى العسل*


----------



## koola (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

انا اول مره ادخل المنتدى التلرفيهي , بس النكت بجد جامده
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

عسل خالص النكت

ميرسى يا جيلان​


----------



## *malk (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*

بمناسبة عيد الام المبارك اهنئكم برمضان جعله الله زواجا سعيدا وامطار خير وبركة, وكل عام وانتم بخير. المرسل: محشش منزل اعلان طلب وظيفة. 

حلو طقم المناسبات دى

هههههههههههههههههه

جاامدين موت يا جيجى


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*



koola قال:


> انا اول مره ادخل المنتدى التلرفيهي , بس النكت بجد جامده
> ربنا يعوضك



*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك 
والحمد لله انها عجبك*


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عسل خالص النكت
> 
> ميرسى يا جيلان​



*انتى الى عسل
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك*


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شوية نكت جامدة   ادخل وقولى رئيك*



keky قال:


> بمناسبة عيد الام المبارك اهنئكم برمضان جعله الله زواجا سعيدا وامطار خير وبركة, وكل عام وانتم بخير. المرسل: محشش منزل اعلان طلب وظيفة.
> 
> حلو طقم المناسبات دى
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك  
والحمد لله انه عجبك*


----------

